# Currant Creek Elk



## can'tcatch (Feb 28, 2008)

Got the late October Early November muzzle loader tag. My brother is coming up from Denver for our first hunt together in 20 years. Curious how the rifle hunt was I heard there were hunters everywhere but haven't heard of much success. I have been up there scouting 5-6 times this summer and put down quite a few miles. I have yet to see an elk in this unit but got into some good spots this summer that reeked of elk and had plenty of sign. If you wish to volunteer any information to help me get into a good spot I would appreciate it if not I totally understand and would still love to hear the experience you had on the rifle hunt for this unit.

If i can't find the elk is the fishing any good at the reservoir?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

can'tcatch said:


> Got the late October Early November muzzle loader tag. My brother is coming up from Denver for our first hunt together in 20 years. Curious how the rifle hunt was I heard there were hunters everywhere but haven't heard of much success. I have been up there scouting 5-6 times this summer and put down quite a few miles. I have yet to see an elk in this unit but got into some good spots this summer that reeked of elk and had plenty of sign. If you wish to volunteer any information to help me get into a good spot I would appreciate it if not I totally understand and would still love to hear the experience you had on the rifle hunt for this unit.
> 
> If i can't find the elk is the fishing any good at the reservoir?


I don't mean to be negative about these posts, but the likely hood of someone giving you good up to date information is just impossible...elk move...hunters hunt and push elk...especially after archery, muzzleloader, and rifle have all had their poke at the elk...

I can give you a small amount of advice from 2 years ago during my deer hunt(late oct)...which could be very useless or maybe help...I was road hunting X( I have since repented of this...anyhow I was looking for deer and and there is a road before strawberry reservoir...before coop...I think its 049(its by hobble creek) on http://google.com/maps now if you follow this road there is another road...yes another road...and it rides by willow creek. this is the road I was on...and about this spot 40.325126, -111.203081 (type that into google maps) I saw a hunter looking for deer up top the mountain working hard hiking his butt off...anyhow he stumbled upon a huge herd of elk (maybe 30+ elk) anyhow they headed down the mountainside and at about this spot here 40.318618, -111.208477 I saw them passing along the mountainside...

Now if you read this far here is my suggestion...hop out of the truck and hike those mountains up north of the road...

Is my advice gonna help? If it gets you hiking into those mountains I think it was a success...

But again this was 2 years ago, and it was the one of the most memorable parts of my deer hunt that year seeing that huge herd of elk moving quickly out of the mountains away from that hunter...oh and freezing my butt off in a horrible sleeping bag that was not up to parr with the temperature(there was snow that weekend...)


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Last year the migration off of the wallsburg cwmu happened during the muzzy hunt. 104 head came off of the private and onto the big hollow wma. (South of heber between Daniels canyon and wallsburg road)


----------



## can'tcatch (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys I will check it out for sure. I have been focusing on the eastern side of the unit thus far.


----------



## Elkanddeer98 (Jun 19, 2014)

Have you had any success on finding the elk? Me and my 14 year old cousin drew the December tags and he has yet to kill a big game animal. You can pm me if you like. Anything helps. I don't know where to start with all of the control permits...


----------



## can'tcatch (Feb 28, 2008)

Just got back.... I will PM with you Elkanddeer98 with what I learned in the coming days.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

We saw a heard of 100+ that we were in the thick of numerous times opening day. I finally connected on a nice 500lb cow on Thursday at 1230, and was home by 930pm that night.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

PHall said:


> We saw a heard of 100+ that we were in the thick of numerous times opening day. I finally connected on a nice 500lb cow on Thursday at 1230, and was home by 930pm that night.


500 lb cow? That would mean that she was over 10+ years old (More likely over 12 years old). I debunked numbers like this last year in my youtube series on people who overestimated the weight on elk. Until I see it - I won't believe it. Prove it and I will believe it.  Show me a picture of the scale with the weight reading.

I shot a healthy 4+ year old cow last year and gutted she only weighed 288 at the scale. Using the Wyoming studies for full weight put her only at about 340. AND SHE WAS HUGE! Even the processor admitted that she was one of the bigger elk he had seen that year.

Nonetheless I am happy that you connected and was able to fill your tag. I hope I am that lucky in the coming weeks ahead.


----------

